# Zamiana procka na X2

## Bialy

Zamienielem AMD 3000+ (1,8GHz) na FX-60. Wszystko dziala OK, ale

uzywam spowolnienia taktowania rdzeni (cpufreq) i ustawilem na kazdym rdzeniu ONDEMAND.

Jednak seria X2 pod socket 939 nie moze zmieniac taktowania rdzeni osobno tylko jak juz to oby dwa na raz.

I przy programach wykorzystujacych jeden rdzen czas kompilacji wydluzyl sie, poniewaz FX zwalnia do 1,2GHz i nie zwiekszy taktowania dopoki nie beda wykorzystywane 2 rdzenie.

Istnieje jakies rozwiazanie tego problemu?

Moglbym przestac korzystac z cpufreq ale chcialbym jakies inne wyjscie uslyszec.

----------

## pancurski

a jaki masz CHOST, CFLAGS i MAKEOPTS ?

zaznaczyłeś wszystko co potrzebne w kernelu ?

----------

## Bialy

CHOST

```
x86_64-pc-linux-gnu
```

CFLAGS

```
-march=k8 -O2 -pipe
```

MAKEOPTS

```
-j3
```

I zaznaczylem wszystko co trzeba. Przetaktowanie dziala, ale nie dziala wydajnie. Jak jeden rdzen ma 100% uzycia to procesor nie zwiekszy taktowania dopoki drugi rdzen tez nie bedzie znacznie uzywany. Tak wiec jesli uzywany jest tylko jeden rdzen (na 100%) to pracuje z taktowaniem 1,2GHz zamiast 2,6GHz.

----------

## pancurski

może się czepiam ale gentoo-wiki podaje takie CFLAGS:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"
```

 march-k8 ustawiony u ciebie jest po namyśle czy to pomyłka ?

w jaki sposób sprawdzasz taktowanie i stopień użycia rdzenia oraz wydajność ?

Swoją drogą może ten typ procesora tak ma i nic nie poradzisz.

----------

## Zwierzak

Ondemend działą na tej zasadzie, że na procesorze taktowanie jest dopiero podwyższane wtedy kiedy wykorzystywane jest 80% aktualnej mocy. Stąd też twoje problemy. A nie próbowałeś innych programów do tego celu? Może będą działać lepiej.

----------

## mbar

Tak, a jedno jądro obciążone na maxa daje tylko 50% użycie procesora. Po prostu ustaw sobie parametry governora ondemand, np. na 40%. Dodatkowo, jest jeszcze opcja "ignore nice", powoduje ona nie podnoszenie prędkości pracy procesora dla procesów z ustawionym nice -- a kompilacja przez portage właśnie działa z ustawionym nice. Tak więc i tę opcję musisz odpowiednio ustawić.

----------

## Bialy

@pancurski:

    Cytat z Gentoo Linux AMD64 Handbook:

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe" # Użytkownicy EM64T powinni wybrać march=nocona
```

Uważam, że akurat to nie powinno powodować większych błędów (jeśli jakieś w ogóle będą), ponieważ Athlon64 to inaczej architektura k8.

Użycie rdzeni sprawdzam w htop'ie i poprzez wychwytanie odpowiednij linijki z cpuinfo. A wydajność sprawdzam tak:

AMD64 3000+ z cpufreq na ONDEMEND i użycie na 100% = 1,8GHz

AMD FX-60 z cpufreq na ONDEMEND i użycie jednego rdzenia na 100% = 1,2GHz

Rachunek prosty.

PS. Przy kompilacji xorg'ów działały 2 rdzenie po 100% (2,6GHz).

@Zwierzak:

Jakie programy masz na myśli?

Widziałem działającego laptopa (IC2D) z cpufreq (ONDEMEND) i śmigał jak trza  :Smile: , ale niestety IC2D mogą przetaktowywać osobno swoje rdzenie.

@mbar:

Zmiejszenie progu dużo nie pomoże. Jak wykorzystywany jest jeden rdzeń na 100% to drugi nawet 10% nie przekracza.

----------

## mbar

no to popatrz z tym ignore nice, ja to musiałem u siebie włączyć/wyłączyć (nie pamiętam już, czy 0 czy 1 pomogło :Smile: )

----------

## Bialy

A jakiego masz procka i pod jaki socket?

----------

## pancurski

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> A jakiego masz procka i pod jaki socket?

 

już było mówione że AMD FX-60 pod 939

----------

## Maf

 *pancurski wrote:*   

>  *Bialy wrote:*   A jakiego masz procka i pod jaki socket? 
> 
> już było mówione że AMD FX-60 pod 939

 

Mógłbyś zdradzić gdzie i za ile kupiłeś go w dzisiejszych "AM2'owych" czasach? AMD mnie <cenzura>  :Wink: 

od raku: uważaj na język

----------

## Bialy

@pancurski:

Ja wiem jakiego mam procka i sie tylko pytam mbar'a co posiada.

----------

## Raku

 *Maf wrote:*   

> AMD mnie <cenzura> 

 

lepiej uważaj na język, bo to co z tobą zrobiło AMD może cię spotkać także na forum   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mbar

jakoś nie skojarzyłem, że to pytanie do mnie  :Smile: 

mam Athlona X2 4400+ na Socket 939, ondemand działa elegancko.

----------

## XianN

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Widziałem działającego laptopa (IC2D) z cpufreq (ONDEMEND) i śmigał jak trza , ale niestety IC2D mogą przetaktowywać osobno swoje rdzenie.

 

No nie jestem pewien...

```
# cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0 1

  hardware limits: 800 MHz - 1.60 GHz

  available frequency steps: 1.60 GHz, 1.33 GHz, 1.07 GHz, 800 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 1.60 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 1.07 GHz (asserted by call to hardware).

analyzing CPU 1:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0 1

  hardware limits: 800 MHz - 1.60 GHz

  available frequency steps: 1.60 GHz, 1.33 GHz, 1.07 GHz, 800 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 1.60 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 1.07 GHz (asserted by call to hardware).
```

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5200  @ 1.60GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 1333.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3199.01

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5200  @ 1.60GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 1333.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3195.82

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:
```

Jak widzisz nie moga przetaktowywac rdzeni osobno...

ps: Taktowanie na listingach jest inne, wlasnie przez uruchomione cpufreqd.

----------

## Bialy

Nie pisalem bo... Zmienialem dysk z Linuszkiem (z ATA/66 na SATA-II NCQ).

Jest dziwne cos co zauwazylem pod KDE. Cpufreq dziala jak powinien, tzn. jak jeden rdzen dziala na 100% to zmienia mi taktowanie na 2,6GHz.

Nie mam zielonego pojecia cos sie stalo, poniewaz nie zalecelem sie do rad z postow powyzej (w ogole nic nie robilem).

Sprawdze takze czy dziala dobrze pod CLI.

----------

